# Overheard Webcast Rumors (Udoka, Mason, Turkoglu)



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Tonight there was a decent amount of chatter during the timeouts on the webcast stream. Antonio was making stuff up earlier in the game but then Wheels told him to stop doing it because people might think it's true and attribute the rumor to Blazers broadcasting. They started covering their mics after that.

Then at some point in the 3rd and fourth quarter they started talking about moves during the commercial breaks with other broadcasting guys. It's really hard to pick up but every once in a while I could pick out phrases. 

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/summer_league/summer07_phxpor_49.asx

*What I gathered:*

- Sounds like Portland is offering a player 1.8m per year (the rest of the MLE) "even though they don't have a roster spot." It has yet to "be finalized," but I got the gist that it's close to being done. My guess is Udoka. I think that deal would precede or follow another deal.

- They mentioned a sign and trade for a player at 8m. "Nate likes him, he likes Nate", but Wheels and 'Tone think that is way too much for him. My guess is Desmond Mason, who we heard wants 8m. No idea, though, we should check the remaining FAs. Then Wheels mentioned Turkoglu, although I have a feeling that might be his own speculation and not based on anything solid.

We'll see. I'm going to go back and try to listen further. Please check the webcast yourself and see if you can catch anything else.

*Second half breaks:*

5:57 left, 3rd. (57th minute)
2:53 left, 3rd. (1 hour 3 min)
End of Quarter
5:52 left, 4th. (1 hour 22 min)
2:01 left, 4th.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Went back to the 4th quarter break.

*Jay Allen:* "Working on a deal...

Kevin told me last night that they have a bi-annual exception worth 1.8 million but no roster spots."

Maybe they're throwing that exception at Udoka?


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

i think that we already have udoka's replacement. james jones. defensive specialist who is a bit unproven but can hit open threes


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Went back to the 4th quarter break.
> 
> *Jay Allen:* "Working on a deal...
> 
> ...


Well if we are going to sign someone with the 1.8, without having a roster spot, that means the S&T will be 2 for 1, and most likely Joel/Jack.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Seems like another wrench is being thrown in:



> Jack recalled getting a phone call from coach Nate McMillan and Pritchard. It was about an hour before Blake signed the deal, and the Blazers called Jack to inform him the move was being made.Once the news was passed, Jack had some questions.
> 
> "I asked about the trade rumors I had been hearing,'' Jack said. "And *they said they see me in a Blazers uniform*, that there are no trade talks going on. So I guess it has all be speculation.''
> 
> ...


From Quick.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

So at times we could be going; Blake/Jack/Roy/Aldridge/Oden.

Hmm..not bad actually...


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

I like 3 guard offense... since we have so SF

Oden and LA down low with any combo of Blake, Jack, Roy, Web, Serg, Green sounds good to me


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

That Quick quote basically answered what I figured would happen and have posted in other threads - 3 combo guards in rotation at the two spots with Webster and Sergio eating up any remaining minutes and Webster playing SF a lot.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

If this is indeed the case (and who knows if it is), Sergio Rodriguez looks to be the odd man out. Either Sergio or Green would be headed to the D-league... probably Sergio. The guy needs minutes more than Green.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Didn't KP say he wasn't shopping Zach or Jarrett just a little while back?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

He also said he was excited about having Francis on our team!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Hey guys, I just realized. Mason is an unrestricted free agent, meaning he can't be acquired through a S&T.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Hey guys, I just realized. Mason is an unrestricted free agent, meaning he can't be acquired through a S&T.


Except that that's wrong. UFA's can be signed and traded.

barfo


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> Hey guys, I just realized. Mason is an unrestricted free agent, meaning he can't be acquired through a S&T.


He can be, as long as the team is New Orleans and not anyone else.

Do the Hornets have a need for Przybilla?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

barfo said:


> Except that that's wrong. UFA's can be signed and traded.
> 
> barfo



Oops... head not working straight today. Excuse me.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Samuel said:


> He can be, as long as the team is New Orleans and not anyone else.
> 
> Do the Hornets have a need for Przybilla?


Doubtful, they have Tyson Chandler and Hilton Armstrong at the center position


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

If Quick said it the opposite is going to happen. Seriously guys, Iavaroni was already signed as Blazers coach a few years ago. Blake was not an option for Portland last week and was going to re-sign with Denver. Zach was not being shopped according to Quick either.


Does anyone in here seriously think for a second that Blake would sign a short term deal with us over another team offering a longer contract if he wasn't pretty sure he was going to be the starter?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i hope they aren't considering S/T maggette to an extension, but he's at 8 mil.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Went back to the 4th quarter break.
> 
> *Jay Allen:* "Working on a deal...
> 
> ...


Desmond Mason at $8mil I find very very hard to fathom. That can't be right.


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

mediocre man said:


> If Quick said it the opposite is going to happen. Seriously guys, Iavaroni was already signed as Blazers coach a few years ago. Blake was not an option for Portland last week and was going to re-sign with Denver. Zach was not being shopped according to Quick either.
> 
> 
> Does anyone in here seriously think for a second that Blake would sign a short term deal with us over another team offering a longer contract if he wasn't pretty sure he was going to be the starter?


Yes, he can fit in as the starter or backup and will be getting 25 mpg either way.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'd love Desmond Mason on the Blazers. Fits a need, hard worker, good character guy, but not at $8 million. Nowhere close to that.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

im a hard worker and a great character guy too! i'd glady take the minimum 

maybe someone just feeds quick lies and he rambles to the media? who knows. 

in my mind, jack is already gone.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

If its for maggette he isnt a free agent so it cant be a sign and trade. It would probably look like this:

L.A. Clippers Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

Corey Maggette
6-6 SG from Duke
16.9 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 2.8 apg in 30.6 minutes
Incoming

Jarrett Jack
6-3 PG from Georgia Tech
12.0 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 5.3 apg in 33.5 minutes

Joel Przybilla
7-1 C from Minnesota
2.0 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.3 apg in 16.2 minutes
Change in team outlook: -2.9 ppg, +0.6 rpg, and +2.8 apg.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> If its for maggette he isnt a free agent so it cant be a sign and trade. It would probably look like this:
> 
> L.A. Clippers Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> ...



Well it works on realgm. I'll buy that for a dollar!:biggrin:


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I thought I heard Battier's name mentioned...right after they said goodbye to Penn off air...


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Sign-and-trade Outlaw for Desmond Mason. Good for both teams, IMO.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Crimson the Cat said:


> Sign-and-trade Outlaw for Desmond Mason. Good for both teams, IMO.



Desmond "I can't hit a 3" Mason? No thanks.


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

deanwoof said:


> im a hard worker and a great character guy too! i'd glady take the minimum
> 
> maybe someone just feeds quick lies and he rambles to the media? who knows.
> 
> in my mind, jack is already gone.


Think about that for a minute. Sergio has sucked in Summer League and Blake has never played more than 30 mpg. Does that mean that Taurean Green and Sergio are ready for 18 mpg??

Jack and Blake can coexist as KP has stated, especially if Nate runs a three guard offense.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Samuel said:


> - Sounds like Portland is offering a player 1.8m per year (the rest of the MLE) "even though they don't have a roster spot." It has yet to "be finalized," but I got the gist that it's close to being done. My guess is Udoka. I think that deal would precede or follow another deal.


I'd be really excited about that. I generally try not to get caught up in how much money guys make. Cause it's not my money and the Blazers have been over the cap for so long that it didn't matter what we paid guys. Over the cap is just over the cap to me.

But I love the idea of bringing in Ime on the (relatively speaking) cheap. Anything over 2 and my face twists side ways. But 1.8 would be perfect.



> - They mentioned a sign and trade for a player at 8m. "Nate likes him, he likes Nate", but Wheels and 'Tone think that is way too much for him. My guess is Desmond Mason, who we heard wants 8m. No idea, though, we should check the remaining FAs. Then Wheels mentioned Turkoglu, although I have a feeling that might be his own speculation and not based on anything solid.


There's no ****ing way it's Mason. We'd be retarded to offer him 8 mil. Nobody else is offering him anywhere close to that.

That said, I took a long look at the free agent list and I can't find anybody else. The best other free agent small forward I found: Ruben Patterson.

So who knows maybe it is Desmond. But I can't imagine we'd blow up our possible cap space in 2009 for him. And I thought Sign and Trade deals had to be 3 years. But I thought the same was true for the MLE and we did a 2 year deal with a 3rd year team option for Steve Blake.

I suppose if it took 8 mil a year to get Desmond but it was a 2 year deal with a 3rd year team option it makes sense.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

What if the S&T for 8mil is not the player coming in, but Outlaw going out for some other player making ~8mil. The player coming in might get along with Nate but the S&T aspect of the trade is Outlaw.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

It's probably not even legit. Why would Antonio or Wheels know anything about anything? They're in broadcasting, not in management.

Anyway, I still think it's Mason because it'd be a sign-and-trade, they mentioned 8m (which was directly written about in that article), they mentioned that Nate likes him, he likes Nate, and he works out here in the offseason. And they also said 8m would be way too much to offer (which is true... Mason is worth 4 tops, IMO). Only other guy it could be is Luke Jackson I think, and he's a Raptor. 

They were definitely referring to Mason.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Please, please, please dont sign Mason.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Samuel said:


> It's probably not even legit. Why would Antonio or Wheels know anything about anything? They're in broadcasting, not in management.
> 
> Anyway, I still think it's Mason because it'd be a sign-and-trade, they mentioned 8m (which was directly written about in that article), they mentioned that Nate likes him, he likes Nate, and he works out here in the offseason. And they also said 8m would be way too much to offer (which is true... Mason is worth 4 tops, IMO). Only other guy it could be is Luke Jackson I think, and he's a Raptor.
> 
> They were definitely referring to Mason.


Did they infer that it was $8 million per season? or just $8 million, possibly spread over 2-3 seasons? If it was the latter, i could see Mason being worth that kind of money. $8 million per season would be way too much for Mason, in my opinion.

And Wheels and harvey may be broadcasters, but they spend much of their life talking to these guys. i'm sure they have a ton of inside info.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Contract complications aside, I can envision an angle of over-paying a player for 2 years so as to dump some longer term contracts (i.e. Pryz) to make short-term salaries match. No way is Mason worth $8M per year, but there could be a big silver lining to something along those lines.

Dan


----------

